# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  ΝΙΚΑΙΑ - Κόμβος PanosG (#7747)

## panosg

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ* τον *petaloudas (#6353)* που με είχε δυο χρόνια πελάτη του!
*Ευχαριστώ πολύ* τον *ANKA (#7597)* που με βοήθησε στην σύνδεση της κεραίας, στο scan και σε όλες τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε να συνδεθώ επιτυχώς στο access point του petaloudas (#6353) πριν δυο χρόνια και στο access point του djtasos (#9159) την 10/6/2008. Τον ευχαριστώ επίσης για όλη την βοήθεια που έχει προσφέρει όλο αυτό το διάστημα σε εμένα και στους φίλους μου όσον αφορά πληροφορίες για το δίκτυο και την σύνδεση σε αυτό σε επίδοξους κόμβους και πελάτες. Είναι ένα ενεργό μέλος του AWMN που βοηθάει πραγματικά στην επέκταση του δικτύου του AWMN.
*Ευχαριστώ πολύ* τον *vmanolis (#3132)* που με βοήθησε να συνδεθώ πριν δυο χρόνια στον κόμβο petaloudas (#6353). Επίσης τον ευχαριστώ που με βοήθησε να έρθω σε επικοινωνία με τον mojiro (#1832) ο οποίος είναι συνδιαχειριστής του κόμβου djtasos (#9159) και δεν το γνώριζα. Τον ευχαριστώ επίσης πάρα πολύ για όλη την βοήθεια που μου έχει προσφέρει όλο αυτό το διάστημα καθώς επίσης και για όλες τις ερωτήσεις που μου έχει απαντήσει κατά καιρούς βοηθώντας εμένα και τους φίλους μου και κατ'επέκτασιν την επέκταση του δικτύου AWMN.
*Ευχαριστώ πολύ* όλους τους *πελάτες και κόμβους του djtasos (#9159)* που επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου και ειδικότερα τον *Kinglyr (#8000)* που με ενημέρωσε ότι ο mojiro (#1832) είναι συνδιαχειριστής του κόμβου djtasos (#9159).
*Ευχαριστώ πολύ* τον *mojiro (#1832)* για την άμεση ανταπόκρισή του. Μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση ότι μέσα σε μερικές ώρες αφού του έστειλα μήνυμα, μου είχε δώσει πρόσβαση στο access point του djtasos (#9159).
Τέλος *ευχαριστώ πολύ* τον *djtasos (#9159)* που με φιλοξενεί σαν πελάτη του από σήμερα *14/6/2008*

----------


## vmanolis

*Welcome back...*  ::  

Άσχετο: Μήπως καλύτερα ο τίτλος να ήταν του τύπου "Κόμβος panosg-Νίκαια" ώστε να καταλαβαίνει κάποιος για ποιον κόμβο μιλάμε;  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Ειναι ωραίο να βλέπεις τέτοιου είδους ποστ!

----------


## panosg

> *Welcome back...*  
> 
> Άσχετο: Μήπως καλύτερα ο τίτλος να ήταν του τύπου "Κόμβος panosg-Νίκαια" ώστε να καταλαβαίνει κάποιος για ποιον κόμβο μιλάμε;



Θα χαλάσω εγώ χατίρι στον φίλο μου τον Μανώλη ;;;;;;

----------


## vmanolis

Μην λες πολλά γλυκόλογα γιατί θα μας στείλουν στην Τήλο...  ::   ::   ::  
Anyway. άντε και καλή "επέκταση" (σαν κόμβος εννοώ).  ::

----------


## panosg

> Μην λες πολλά γλυκόλογα γιατί θα μας στείλουν στην Τήλο...    
> Anyway. άντε και καλή "επέκταση" (σαν κόμβος εννοώ).



Αχ καλέ λες; Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ την Μύκονο!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Σαν κόμβος επιθυμώ να κάνω μια επένδυση και να συνεισφέρω στην περιοχή μου η οποία πάσχει μετά την απομάκρυνση του κόμβου του αγαπητού φίλου και πρώην συμμαθητή petaloudas. Θα ήθελα εσείς ... ΟΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΙ ... ενεργοί χρήστες του δικτύου που πηγαίνετε συνέχεια στα meetings να εξετάσετε αν μπορείτε την περίπτωσή μου. Εγώ επιθυμώ να έχω έως και 4 BB Links και 3 Access Points (το ένα θα λειτουργεί ως Free Hotspot για την Πλατεία Κρήνης όπως μου έχεις εσύ προτείνει) καλύπτοντας όλη την περιοχή αρκεί να έχω την απαραίτητη βοήθεια από εσάς (κάτι που θεωρώ σίγουρο). Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να ικανοποιήσω αυτά τα "θέλω" μου γιατί το σπίτι μου όπως ξέρεις έχει μόνο έναν όροφο και δεν είναι εφικτό το BBLink! Ευελπιστώ ότι θα μπορέσω να κάνω κάτι σε δυο χρόνια που θα είναι έτοιμη μια πολυόροφη πολυκατοικία που ξεκινάει το φθινόπωρο να χτίζεται απέναντί μου και είναι ενός φίλου γείτονα ο οποίος έδωσε αντιπαροχή το σπίτι του και θα πάρει τρια διαμερίσματα. Αρκεί βέβαια να αποδεχτεί και εκείνος αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι της πολυκατοικίας το στήσιμο τόσων πολλών κεραιών στην ταράτσα του. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η περιοχή "πάσχει" μετά την απομάκρυνση του κόμβου petaloudas καθώς οι κοντινοί κόμβοι petzi και anneta δεν μπορούν εύκολα να καλύψουν την Πλατεία Κρήνης. Εγώ είχα πολύ "κακό" σήμα και από τους δυο και έτσι κατέληξα στον djtasos. Ίσως πρέπει να στήσουν ακόμα ένα access point με κεραία γυρισμένη προς την Πλατεία Κρήνης. Μπορεί βέβαια να φταίει και το γεγονός ότι το σπίτι μου έχει μόνο έναν όροφο αλλά για δες ο ιστός που έστησα σε τι ύψος φτάνει!

----------


## kinglyr

Καλώς ήρθες πάνο,

Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια.

Σου εύχομαι καλή διαμονή στο AWMN και γρήγορη επέκταση του κόμβου σου...

ότι θες στο μέλλον στην διάθεση σου.

Γιάννης.

----------


## psp104

Tελικά τα κατάφερες βλέπω θηρίο..καλή συνέχεια κι από μένα λοιπόν. 
Αν χρειαστείς επικοινωνία ξέρεις πού θα μας βρείς πλέον..  ::

----------


## panosg

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδιά πάρα πολύ όλους!
Σήμερα είχα μια συνάντηση με τον Μανώλη και σκέφτομαι μάλλον να φτιάξω σε σχετικά σύντομο διάστημα ένα hotspot για την Πλατεία Κρήνης. Ο Μανώλης μου το είχε ξαναπεί αλλά εγώ δεν το θυμόμουνα ότι μπορώ και σαν πελάτης να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο.
Όσον αφορά και για BB Links επικοινώνησα με δυο ασύνδετους που βρήκα στο Wind και βρίσκονται πολύ κοντά μου και ελπίζω να βρίσκονται σε ψηλά κτήρια και να τους πείσω να συνδεθούν σύντομα ώστε κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσω να κάνω κι εγώ το δικό μου BB Link με κάποιον κοντινό μου από το χαμηλό σπιτάκι μου.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ... *επικοινώνησα με δυο ασύνδετους που βρήκα στο Wind και βρίσκονται πολύ κοντά μου* και ελπίζω να βρίσκονται σε ψηλά κτήρια και να τους πείσω να συνδεθούν σύντομα ώστε κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσω να κάνω κι εγώ το δικό μου BB Link με κάποιον κοντινό μου από το χαμηλό σπιτάκι μου.


Καλή κίνηση.  ::  
Απλά να γίνει μια σωστή ενημέρωσή τους πρώτα ώστε να καταλάβουν τι εστί ΑΜΔΑ και αν θελήσουν να συμμετέχουν έπειτα.  ::  
Όποτε το αποφασίσετε πείτε μου και όλο και κάτι θα οργανώσουμε. Άλλωστε για την περιοχή μας πρόκειται.  ::

----------


## anka

> *Ευχαριστώ πολύ* τον *ANKA (#7597)* που με βοήθησε στην σύνδεση της κεραίας, στο scan και σε όλες τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε να συνδεθώ επιτυχώς στο access point του petaloudas (#6353) πριν δυο χρόνια και στο access point του djtasos (#9159) την 10/6/2008. Τον ευχαριστώ επίσης για όλη την βοήθεια που έχει προσφέρει όλο αυτό το διάστημα σε εμένα και στους φίλους μου όσον αφορά πληροφορίες για το δίκτυο και την σύνδεση σε αυτό σε επίδοξους κόμβους και πελάτες. Είναι ένα ενεργό μέλος του AWMN που βοηθάει πραγματικά στην επέκταση του δικτύου του AWMN.


 Με κανείς και κοκκινίζω Πάνο.  ::  Welcome back!!!!  ::  




> Όσον αφορά και για BB Links επικοινώνησα με δυο ασύνδετους που βρήκα στο Wind και βρίσκονται πολύ κοντά μου και ελπίζω να βρίσκονται σε ψηλά κτήρια και να τους πείσω να συνδεθούν σύντομα ώστε κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσω να κάνω κι εγώ το δικό μου BB Link με κάποιον κοντινό μου από το χαμηλό σπιτάκι μου.


 Μακάρι Πανό…

----------


## panosg

Ο ένας δυστυχώς δεν απάντησε και ο άλλος μου είπε ότι έχει μετακομίσει.  ::

----------


## anka

> Ο ένας δυστυχώς δεν απάντησε και ο άλλος μου είπε ότι έχει μετακομίσει.


Υπομονή Πανό, keep on walking.  ::

----------

